

Facebook’s Next Frontier: Internet Drones - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/technology/drones-beaming-web-access-are-in-the-stars-for-facebook.html

======
sbussard
Man the CIA is getting obvious

------
LinkPlug
Iirc Google wanted to do this with balloons, what happened?

~~~
magicalist
[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/03/google...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/03/google-balloons-cell-towers-in-the-sky-can-serve-4g-to-a-
whole-state/)

